# Philips pasta maker



## Mainichiramen (Sep 9, 2018)

Hello, long time reader first time poster.

So I'm trying to make professional ramen noodles at home, and I bought this machine. The reason is it had really good reviews online. So after trying it a few times I'm not achieving a proper ramen noodle yet. They either fall apart or they keep together but don't become bouncy enough.

I'm thinking maybe this machine is pretty useless really, because compared to other noodles machines, this one doesn't stretch the dough in the same way and then cut. This machine "presses" the dough out into noodles. Like a meatgrinder.

So, is it the machine that is the problem? I'm thinking the gluten threads don't keep stable during the pressing phase? Or do I just need to finetune my recipe?


----------



## Mainichiramen (Sep 9, 2018)

*








Philips Avance pasta maker*


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

Knowing your recipe would be helpful.

But, at first glance, it may be not enough gluten formation.

Anyway, here's a video I found on YouTube that may help. 




Good luck.


----------



## Mainichiramen (Sep 9, 2018)

Thanks. I'm using a recipe from one famous ramen chef so it should be good.

620g bread flour
300g cake flour
70g toasted rye flour
1 tablespoon of salt
1,5 teaspoon(s) of baking soda
430ml water

But even so, a regular ramen recipe should work fine. But I'm getting no springieness. So I'm wondering if this technique is not good maybe. I'm now knowledgeable enough about gluten...


----------

